# Merry Christmas



## Xue Sheng (Dec 21, 2016)

Merry Christmas - Blog Post


----------



## Buka (Dec 22, 2016)

Rock on, bro. Marry Christmas to you as well. (Or to whatever your particular Holiday phrase is, it's all good)

Buon Natale to you all!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 22, 2016)

Happy Holidays to everyone. 
Even you. You know who you are.


----------



## Steve (Dec 22, 2016)

Merry Christmas and happy holidays.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas ya filthy animals.


----------



## donald1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry day before Christmas eve


----------



## mograph (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas and happy holidays, all. 
Be well, and take it easy shoveling that snow!


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 23, 2016)

mograph said:


> Merry Christmas and happy holidays, all.
> Be well, and take it easy shoveling that snow!


This is especially good advice for Buka


----------

